# Water Catch Mat / Car Cleaning Pad



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Guys and Girls,

After 5 hours of fruitless searching i have to admit defeat...

I am looking for a water catch mat, i have found the Morclean one but from the feedback i have got from others this is very expensive, i know Smartwax and Chemical Guys do one which is quite nice looking and cheap-ish @ $500 odd but they don't ship to the UK.

Does anyone know where i can get one of these?

Please help 

Thanks.
:detailer:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

give clark a pm @ PB if thats the thing your after , i call it his paddling pool :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/PVC-Wash-Pads-490.html

Morclean is the PB one, but I dont know of any others available easily. Last time I looked into it, it was £1300+ vat


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Cheers guys, yeah i just got a price from them and it's around £1300 plus VAT, great item but i have seen other for around half the price but can no longer find them!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You may find there's a reason they're half the price


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> You may find there's a reason they're half the price


Remember that quality costs! 

There's an old adage that goes something like this:

_'Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten'._

It is very true! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aye these aren't cheap but worth it, remember though they need pumping up rather than just laying under car and not catching any water whatsoever.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DE 1981 said:


> Aye these aren't cheap but worth it, remember though they need pumping up rather than just laying under car and not catching any water whatsoever.


It depends on how much water you use, we found our old one never needed inflating untill the end when we pumped it into the tank as pressure washers use less water than you think, in the end we had to get a new one though as it started to lose air, new one is even better quality than the last one though! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aye that looks like it should actually catch the run off, im quite lucky as I have a separate waste water drain which is emptied by landlord. Managed to sell the capture mat and tank I had via eBay.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Might be a stupid question, but how and where do you put the used water after a wash ? ^^


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

AcN said:


> Might be a stupid question, but how and where do you put the used water after a wash ? ^^


See that black tank to the side of the Noble? That's where we put ours, using something similair to this: http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/product/clarke_7230255/2-heavy-duty-submersible-pump-hse300/


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

Clarke, why do you use a matt, and where do u despose of the water?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

thejagtech said:


> Clarke, why do you use a matt, and where do u despose of the water?


There's no drainage system in place here so that's why we chose to use the matt. A local company comes and takes the waste water away every 4-6 months when the tank starts to get full


----------

